# birds



## Yvonne G

I don't think I've ever shown you these pictures. This is not my bird, but I DO have a pair of birds like him. I just LOVE these pictures:


"Who are you? GET OUT OF MY BATH!!!"







"I SAID: GET OUT OF MY BATH!!"





Yvonne


----------



## Kristina

LOL, those are cute 

I have birds, too, but mine are just doves. I have a blue eyed white female and a wild color silky male. They are so sweet and quiet.

Kristina


----------



## Isa

Very cute 
Thanks for sharing Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G

kyryah said:


> LOL, those are cute
> 
> I have birds, too, but mine are just doves. I have a blue eyed white female and a wild color silky male. They are so sweet and quiet.
> 
> Kristina



These birds (brotogeris or more commonly called pocket parrots) are almost as loud as the Amazons. They screech and holler all day long!

Yvonne


----------



## Kristina

emysemys said:


> These birds (brotogeris or more commonly called pocket parrots) are almost as loud as the Amazons. They screech and holler all day long!
> 
> Yvonne



And that is why I will stick to my little doves, lol. They coo, and every so often let out this HEE HEE HEE HEE giggle noise that will bend you over laughing, but other than that they are very easy on the ears.

The giggle is so hilarious because they always seem to do it right at an opportune moment...i.e. right when someone says something dumb, lol.






My good friend has an Amazon and a Grey, so I know just how loud they can be 

Do you have any pics of your pair? Are they the only birds you have?

Kristina


----------



## Laura

I have a Sulfer Crested Cockatoo. Elenora. 
His name is Jasper..There are days when I don't like him much.. 
but he is a sweety!


----------



## Yvonne G

kyryah said:


> Do you have any pics of your pair? Are they the only birds you have?
> 
> Kristina



I had two pairs of Orange Chins (Brotogeris jugularis). Just a couple months ago one of the hens died. So I now have a bachelor bird in this huge flight all by himself. The male in the other pair has had wing surgery and can't fly, so he and his mate are in a smaller cage. I thought I had a picture, but every so often I get impatient with how slow "my pictures" opens in my computer and I go through and delete a lot of the pictures. I would like to bring "Birdy Boy" into the house, but I have a house cat and I'm afraid she would "worry" the cage to death. Birdy Boy actually says his name and is quite tame. Its a shame he's outside all by himself.

Yvonne


----------



## galvinkaos

I love the look the rubber ducky is getting.






This is my bachelor bird. His mate Margarita, broke her neck several months ago when a stray cat attacked the cage and freaked her out. He has become louder since he is alone. He whistles a cat call (wohoo), meows (so realistic people ask if there is a kitten around), "barks" (not realistic) at the dog's dinner time (when she barks), whistles the Andy Griffith theme and generally screams at the feral parrot flocks. He even occasional makes his "bird sex" noise (he and Margarita were very busy birds).  I think he is looking for attention when he does that. 

He can be loud sometimes.

Dawna


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, its sad when a bird loses his mate. Quite a few people in my bird club say their bird pines for the lost mate, however, I don't notice that Birdy Boy is lonely. He's as loud and active as he ever was with her in there with him. I've never had a cocatiel, but I've admired them. He's a very pretty bird!

Yvonne


----------

